# Need info on: Furloween



## Wolfganghm (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been researching a furry convention called furloween. If anyone has any information on it like where it is held, how can one partiipate or volunteer to help out, plz post here.


----------



## majortom (Jul 29, 2008)

It is not a convention, but a one evening party in metro Orlando. It is run by Mach Stormrunner and usually costs around $35 - $40. It is typically the Saturday closest to, but not after Halloween.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 30, 2008)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Furloween


----------

